# Mudders Mag Park July 31st



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Mudders Mag Park (Old Dirty Dog) is having swampcross races on the 31st.. They are night races so it should be interesting.. We will be there riding all day if anyone wants to join us.. I hear they have done ALOT of work out there and it's really nice.. This will just be a one day ride for us not a weekend trip, so yall make plans and come ride with us !! Gonna take the grills and cookout too.. I doubt I'll be racing in this one, just watching and enjoying cold beverages !! For those of you that have never been there, it's a mudders PARADISE.. Gonna be a BLAST !!!


----------

